# Pop up ads



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

I keep getting pop up ads from Google saying I'm the lucky winner on this Saturday and I get $1,000 gift card anybody else getting this crap


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I think I do, but I never open them for fear of getting a virus, so I cannot say for sure. But in my 'Span' box I see things from Google, which I delete along with many others....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

tigerfan said:


> I keep getting pop up ads from Google saying I'm the lucky winner on this Saturday and I get $1,000 gift card anybody else getting this crap


Yes I get them on the IPhone even when switching between mobile site and standard site.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I’ve had them so bad lately on my phone that one pops up within seconds of opening up this site


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

rrwilly said:


> I’ve had them so bad lately on my phone that one pops up within seconds of opening up this site


My experience also


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

I get the same one only on this site and everything I try fails to get rid of it. I am using an old IPad 2 that is no longer supported.


----------



## Jerry Running (Feb 16, 2009)

Steve Thornton said:


> I get the same one only on this site and everything I try fails to get rid of it. I am using an old IPad 2 that is no longer supported.


I have written the moderator about this problem it when away for awhile now it’s back if anyone knows how to get this gone please let us know


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

It’s been bad lately to the point I almost said to heck with rtf early last week


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

BrettG said:


> It’s been bad lately to the point I almost said to heck with rtf early last week


I've been the same.


----------



## ndlex (Apr 2, 2013)

I just leave when it pops up and forget about RTF for a few days. I don't understand ads like that as it just drives traffic away from the site.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I have never seen a pop up ad on this site.


----------



## K Rocha (Apr 30, 2013)

It's not RTF, it's a virus that attaches to the phone or iPad, 
Google it. I just need to get my kid to help me get rid of it


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

K Rocha said:


> It's not RTF, it's a virus that attaches to the phone or iPad,
> Google it. I just need to get my kid to help me get rid of it


If that is the case why does it only happen with RTF? I have reviewed the procedure for blocking pop up ads and followed the protocol but the problem still exists.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

On the recommendation of Ted S. I installed an ad blocker “VPN” and I never get them anymore.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

This site has gone to **** ever since Chris sold it IMO.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

In addition to the constant pop-ups, my I-Phone also freezes on RTF where I can’t open threads. Does not happen anywhere but RTF. Sloppy admin I imagine.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

2tall said:


> In addition to the constant pop-ups, my I-Phone also freezes on RTF where I can’t open threads. Does not happen anywhere but RTF. Sloppy admin I imagine.


Same here on both counts


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I was getting the “congratulations you’ve won” pop ups on my iPhone periodically sometimes almost every time I’d try to open the site. Yesterday i installed the latest iPhone update. 12.2.2 I think it was. The pop ups have not happened since then. But it’s only been a day. 

This is iPhone model is one I’ve had about 6 months. It frequently does as Carol wrote. It won’t open posts and the screen is frozen. I’ll have to refresh or reopen the site numerous times before it works. This site is the only application or site where it happens. This did not happen that I can remember on my prior iPhone model. 

I am glad to know it’s not just me or something I’m doing wrong.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I never got those google pop ups before and the last time I used my iphone was at the vet office waiting and it was literally within 2 seconds of opening multiple times. For telemarketers on my land line, the "google" ones are multiple times a day using your same exchange, fake names, fake numbers. pay them to manage "your account" where they even place fake reviews for you and fake ads for goldendoodles for me. Is this even Google or just scams to get your info, probably foreign, because they also come through V numbers and nothing gets rid of them.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I was getting the “congratulations you’ve won” pop ups on my iPhone periodically sometimes almost every time I’d try to open the site. Yesterday i installed the latest iPhone update. 12.2.2 I think it was. The pop ups have not happened since then. But it’s only been a day.
> 
> This is iPhone model is one I’ve had about 6 months. It frequently does as Carol wrote. It won’t open posts and the screen is frozen. I’ll have to refresh or reopen the site numerous times before it works. This site is the only application or site where it happens. This did not happen that I can remember on my prior iPhone model.
> 
> I am glad to know it’s not just me or something I’m doing wrong.


I recently updated to 12.2, each time I open RTF I get a pop up within 10-15 seconds. I installed Ad-Block and enabled it on the IPhone and it blocked RTF, blank screen when I open RTF.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> I recently updated to 12.2, each time I open RTF I get a pop up within 10-15 seconds. I installed Ad-Block and enabled it on the IPhone and it blocked RTF, blank screen when I open RTF.


Yes, I went into settings and it is 12.2 that I installed. I guess my no pop up honeymoon will be short-lived.


----------



## Administrator (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello there,

If this continues, can you grab us the link to the pop-up ads?
We'll get them escalated and have them blocked.

Ed


----------



## Bluegoose (Jul 12, 2018)

I’m beginning to think it is both a iOS version of Safari and site related issue. This site gave me fits with Safari but don’t have issues with other sites; however, I’ve switched to the Firefox Focus browser and the problem is gone. 

The Firefox browser is missing features that truly love BUT I choose to live without them rather than having those popups constantly hijacking my session.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

I use my iPad with Safari and I have never had a pop up ad on this site.

Meredith


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

I was getting the same pop-ups so I switched from Safari to Firefox. No more ads.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mwk56 said:


> I use my iPad with Safari and I have never had a pop up ad on this site.
> 
> Meredith


I only have the problem with the IPhone not the IPad or MacBook


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

same hear Ed, I couldn't even get on yesterday afternoon because I had left both my laptops and iPad on stage at church and every time I clicked on rtf from my phone not 2 secs later a pop up ad came up.


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 19, 2019)

This is my first post. I have had Labradors my whole life, and just got a new 8wk old black male! 

Sorry to hear about this very common gripe. I would invite everyone to remember the internet, including your phone, is a predatory environment. All of the major products and services are selling you. About a year ago, I went to a VPN for my phone and home connections. All of the weirdness has stopped. I am not going to shill for a particular service, but any of the major ones will solve your problem for a very modest cost ($3/month). If you are not on VPN, you will be.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I downloaded google chrome on my phone and I’m entering the site through chrome vs. safari and so far so good this is the longest I’ve been able to be on the site for weeks.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Ad blocker apps are the only cure and usually a hard reset helps


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Pop-ups have diminished but still have issues with opening up threads


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

mwk56 said:


> I use my iPad with Safari and I have never had a pop up ad on this site.
> 
> Meredith


I also use iPad and Safari and have had several of those pup-ups but only on my iPad not on my computer. Rarely use my iPhone to surf RTF. As with others only happens on RTF.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh no! Now the pop ups have started on my I-pad as well as my phone! Unless it can be corrected, I will not be able to access RTF at all anymore. And it IS the only site I use with problems.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Recently spoke with a computer repair specialist, he recommended using Chrome for browsing sites that are forums or have ads. Chrome is structured to block popups. 
The popups can be hidden by anyone posting on the forum or in an ad on other websites.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

tigerfan said:


> Pop-ups have diminished but still have issues with opening up threads



Maybe your system is failing because of some of the 'googy' things you post on this website? It could happen....


----------



## Sue Mc (May 14, 2012)

Yes, they’re horrible. Mine are from “Apple”, they are constant and impossible to eliminate. Anybody have any suggestions???


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Two threads on the same topic
https://www.retrievertraining.net/f...ic-com-Gift-Card-pop-up&p=2155290#post2155290


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Note to the new owners of he RTF...your site is no longer secure , I use a Mac for everyday use and it allows me to access your site, but I just spent the last few minutes deleting potential malware that showed up from here while I was perusing the site with my virtually new Android tablet...

If you really care about continued viewership from existing members I strongly suggest you take appropriate steps to make your site secure....The health of my computer system is far more valuable than the current content and risk involved in exposing my computer to possible malware and unwanted cookies from your platform and possibly your advertisers


----------



## Birdshot (Dec 31, 2008)

I continue to receive "You are a winner in a Apple drawing" when I access this site on any Apple product. I cannot access the site using an Apple product due to the constant You are a winner pop up. No problem on the Microsoft site.


----------



## mlp267 (Oct 9, 2013)

This happened to me last week on both my IPad and IPhone (both apple). They were apple pop-ups too. No way to get rid of the pop-ups except to get off the website. But it would come right back on next time I opened the site. This is the first time it hasn’t happened in a week so maybe something good has happened.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mlp267 said:


> This happened to me last week on both my IPad and IPhone (both apple). They were apple pop-ups too. No way to get rid of the pop-ups except to get off the website. But it would come right back on next time I opened the site. This is the first time it hasn’t happened in a week so maybe something good has happened.


The address for the ones I get is happy.uslucky.club and the greeting is”Dear Apple User”. I don’t think they are generated by Apple.


----------



## Bluegoose (Jul 12, 2018)

My iOS devices had terrible popup issues with this site. After a couple of weeks of trial, I feel confident to announce that Switching to a different browser solved my issue. I switched from Safari to Firefox Focus and the issue has not returned. I suspect that Chrome would work as well.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Bluegoose said:


> My iOS devices had terrible popup issues with this site. After a couple of weeks of trial, I feel confident to announce that Switching to a different browser solved my issue. I switched from Safari to Firefox Focus and the issue has not returned. I suspect that Chrome would work as well.


I put Firefox Focus on my iPad with the thoughts of using it for this site. Happy to report that the site looks exactly the same as my desktop computer and so far no pop ups. If you check the other thread i posted an article that mentioned Chrome being vulnerable to hacking.


----------



## vickyaheer (Apr 24, 2019)

Never open that kind of Pop-ads. It is completely fraud!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I get the pop ups on my IPad. This site is beginning to suck. They are allowing it


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, I finally got logged in to RTF. I must have attempted to log in at least ten times. When this 
"issue" first began "this morning", I received a prompt "warning me" that I had an issue with my 
computer that needed to be corrected.....immediately! Yah right! 

After closing down my computer, it took about 10 attempts to log back in. Typed in the required 
entries and when going to a forum, the user name and password entries reverted to "not being
there any more". Therefore, I will take a two week "vacation" and see what transpires. 

Of course, I have no idea what I will do with all the extra time that now has become available *to 
do something else*.









On a side not, almost all the "visits" noted in my profile are from "names" that NEVER post on this forum. 
What's with that.....I ask again? 

Of course any reply to this post will not be read for two weeks. 

Jim Boyer aka KwickLabs


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

When issues are noted in a thread that has already been started, I don't get any notification. I just don't have the time to read every thread.

The best option to alert me or admin2 is by sending a private message.

I am sending an alert to the owners of RTF.



KwickLabs said:


> Well, I finally got logged in to RTF. I must have attempted to log in at least ten times. When this
> "issue" first began "this morning", I received a prompt "warning me" that I had an issue with my
> computer that needed to be corrected.....immediately! Yah right!
> 
> ...


----------



## Administrator (Jul 8, 2016)

KwickLabs said:


> Well, I finally got logged in to RTF. I must have attempted to log in at least ten times. When this "issue" first began "this morning", I received a prompt "warning me" that I had an issue with my computer that needed to be corrected.....immediately! Yah right! After closing down my computer, it took about 10 attempts to log back in. Typed in the required entries and when going to a forum, the user name and password entries reverted to "not being there any more". Therefore, I will take a two week "vacation" and see what transpires. Of course, I have no idea what I will do with all the extra time that now has become available *to do something else*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you take a screen shot of this and post it here? we're trying to understand what you guys are seeing but sometimes it's a little difficult when we don't have the same issues happening on our end. 


Lee


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

admin2 said:


> Can you take a screen shot of this and post it here? we're trying to understand what you guys are seeing but sometimes it's a little difficult when we don't have the same issues happening on our end.
> 
> 
> Lee


I tried that but the only way to clear the ad is to close the program, once you log back in the pop up occurs prior to the ability to post. I will try to take a picture of the ad on my IPhone with the IPad and export the picture that way.


----------



## Bluegoose (Jul 12, 2018)

EdA said:


> I tried that but the only way to clear the ad is to close the program, once you log back in the pop up occurs prior to the ability to post. I will try to take a picture of the ad on my IPhone with the IPad and export the picture that way.


Ed, I captured one for you. 

Ken


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

There is no way the administrator doesn’t know about this. In fact they may be paid a fee for this type of advertisement.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

No pop ups on the IPhone for 3 days


----------



## chickentikkamasala (Apr 30, 2019)

I recently joined and tried browsing from my iPhone. All I got was popups and was never able to actually view this site.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Uh oh, just opened RTF on IPhone and guess what....pop ups


----------



## K Rocha (Apr 30, 2013)

Still no way to stop this ?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Use Chrome for your browser. It blocks the pop ups. RTF is unusable with Safari. I don’t come here much because of the hassle.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I am far from being a tech wizard but having never seen a pop up ad here on my phone or laptop, I'm thinking the issue is not with this site.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I am far from being a tech wizard but having never seen a pop up ad here on my phone or laptop, I'm thinking the issue is not with this site.


Then why does it only happen on multiple devices of multiple users on this site only?


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

It is 100% an issue with this site. 

Happens only on my iPhone and only on this site. 

Makes it almost impossible to view without reopening the site multiple times until it eventually doesn't do it.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I am far from being a tech wizard but having never seen a pop up ad here on my phone or laptop, I'm thinking the issue is not with this site.


Ask your kid if he's getting any pop-ups on his whistle or his puppy


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

tigerfan said:


> Then why does it only happen on multiple devices of multiple users on this site only?


The users internet provider maybe?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Maybe a special council should be appointed to find out if Trump is behind the problem.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

I have thought about getting rid of my computer and cell phone because of all the crap.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

On my laptop I have the free version of AVG antivirus and Privacy Badger. Could be blocking pop ups here I suppose.
I also use Firefox on my laptop and phone.


----------



## Jerry Running (Feb 16, 2009)

Pop ups have become so bad I cannot use this forum


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I updated my iPhone 8 several weeks ago to version 12.2 and significantly decreased my pop-ups, however I was frequently having threads or PM notes freeze. 

Last week the latest update 12.3 came out. I've updated that and have had no pop ups and no freezing as of this post.

Note, this is using the "stock" browser - Safari.

For those experiencing pop ups on iPhones, I'd recommend making sure your operating system is the latest version.

Chris


----------



## Bluegoose (Jul 12, 2018)

I always update iOS a week after the release but that never helped. What did solve the issue for me was switching browsers from Safari to Firefox. I’ve been popup free for over a month.


----------



## Itchintogo (May 9, 2019)

I switched to google chrome app for this site only, and it’s definitely helped. If I come on this site thru safari it won’t be 2 min and I’ll have pop ups. iPhone, just updated software last week


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

I switched from Safari to Firefox to get away from these annoying pop-ups, and it worked for quite awhile. But now they’re back with Firefox with a vengeance. Running an iPad Pro with ios 12.4. Might have to try Chrome, but can barely use the site as is.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Never had a pop up until a couple days ago, now getting them often and only on this site.

"Verizon" telling me I won a phone.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Same here. Safari, Chrome, Firefox all get them. It is the owner of the forum platform allowing shady companies to highjack your browser.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Sabireley said:


> Same here. Safari, Chrome, Firefox all get them. It is the owner of the forum platform allowing shady companies to highjack your browser.


^^THIS RIGHT HERE^^ only on this website


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

See post #14. It’s free and solves the problem. Or is it some people just like to talk about the issue?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I have found about three products or services using "VPN" as the name. Could you tell us more so that we can get the right item?

I guess I'm asking which did you acquire and the cost?


----------



## Lynn05 (Feb 8, 2017)

I do too and I have just had this 11pro max two weeks! I know not to open it, so I have to get all the way out and start over. It’s maddening!


----------



## Lynn05 (Feb 8, 2017)

I tried VPN on my last phone a few months ago and I still got them. It did not help.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bes..._1279.0.adeeea07c1ea1443_1571946848759.1.f640
It doesn't cost anything. When I installed VPN there wasn't all the choices. I would review the article above.
Maybe someone smarter than me could tell me how to look on my iphone and tell me which one I have. It just says VPN in a rectangle box.

Ted Shih is who I got the VPN suggestion from. Maybe he can jump in.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

You shouldn’t have to use a VPN or any other software. The forum owner is irresponsible in allowing the malware on the site.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> You shouldn’t have to use a VPN or any other software. The forum owner is irresponsible in allowing the malware on the site.


I have been in contact with site owners. Sounds like the pop-up ads are an on-going problem that is being worked on.

"Probably what is happening is our Ad filter is being circumvented again here, at least that's what we think is happening. Been popping up on a bunch of sites in the network lately. We get our ads from Ad Services, which have those popup/redirecting, bottom of the barrel available to those who want, but our filter is supposed to block them. Trouble is, those garbage ads are being programmed to get onto our site by any means necessary." (Site admin2 reply)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I use Ad Block Plus.. I have had it for 2 or 3 years now.. The only time I get pop ups on RTF is when I am not logged in.. Once logged in, no pop ups..

Ad block works well.. Even on internet when I try to go to some newspapers or or private blogs,, Those sites wont let me in until I dis-able the ad blocker... I get the whiney message about thats the only way they make money is with the ads.. I just move on..

I gave up trying to use my phone for RTF.. I-Phone 8 recently updated to 13.1.3 Tried this AM,, so many pop ups, I refuse to use it.. I don't have this problem with my phone on other sites.. Diane does...same phone and update..

My only other device is a lap top..
We took PC to dump (relax, recycle dump..) when we moved... we both only have lap tops and phones..



Mike Baker


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I got them on my Iphone from the first reports. Now I am getting them on my home pc which never happened before.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

While I was gone.. and couldn't LOG IN ..... RTF was almost impossible for me to "Lurk" and read posts... even with the ad blocker..


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

After getting many popups for a few days in a row I am no longer seeing any. Maybe being stopped by my antivirus?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I am on a LOT of forums... Woodworking, Machining, Vintage Guns, Antique tool rebuilding, ect ect… I find RTF the most difficult to use.. THE MOST frustrating, is how quickly it will log you off if the site senses you are idol..

I timed it once.. it gave me approx. 90 seconds..

Im long winded! I have MUCH to offer!  I need more time to expound my expertise with regards to wardrobe..

Regards:

Gooser..


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't get logged off but the forum is not the most user friendly. Anyone else find it difficult to post a photo? Especially one that isn't sideways?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Sometimes photos taken with phones will be sideways... Depends on how phone was held.. There is a way to fix it, but I cant remember.. Ill play with it.. I think the bubble bath photo shows up sideways..


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

MooseGooser said:


> Sometimes photos taken with phones will be sideways... Depends on how phone was held.. There is a way to fix it, but I cant remember.. Ill play with it.. I think the bubble bath photo shows up sideways..


Yes but often when I try to post a photo from my laptop it will be sideways when I try to post it here. I have been able to correct it a few time but usually I just get annoyed and don't post it.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Last 4-5 days I get a "virus warning" that my computer is infected, only happens on RTF. I may have to go back to using Firefox Focus, which is a pain cause it does not store user names for forums, and I have to log in each time, but it is way more private and never get them damn popups that take over the browser.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Hooray, pop ups are back again


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

drunkenpoacher said:


> Hooray, pop ups are back again


It is odd how the RTF knows what you have been searching for. I spent quite a few minutes of searching for a replacement screen for my telephone. Dropped in to the RTF after and the pop-up ads we're all about telephone parts. Spooky!


----------

